# Swore I wouldn't but...



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

....I'm getting that itchy feeling again where I need a GT-R in my life.

I couldn't bring myself to have another like I've had before and since the new model is sufficiently different, I'm seriously thinking about jumping for #7.

The NSX is still on order but at £165k and given the not so incredible performance, I'm not convinced it's such a wonderful buy, even though it is rare.

Buying the last iteration of an "old" car does put me off, but there's not really anything at prices I'm happy to spend (sub 100k) that ticks the boxes and lets me mod without simply burning money.

My main problem is I'm not actually fussed by having a fast car, and living in London with a speed camera awareness course booked ten minutes ago, I'm not sure what the point is.

I just hate not having a car to focus my thoughts and spend money on.

should also point out that in about 18 months I'm expecting to knock down and build a house, but 18 months is a long way away!

Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I hear your last GTR is up for grabs.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Any advice would be welcome.


If you can afford it, why not?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

TABZ said:


> I hear your last GTR is up for grabs.


I think so, but I've learned that I can't handle second hand cars anymore. If the condition isn't 100% my OCD kills me.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> ....I'm getting that itchy feeling again where I need a GT-R in my life.
> 
> I couldn't bring myself to have another like I've had before and since the new model is sufficiently different, I'm seriously thinking about jumping for #7.
> 
> ...


Can I buy it from you after 3 months please!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Get in the queue.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I think the UK is due a CBA Switzer USE. It would be great to see the old shape with Switzer parts.


either that or 991 Turbo and see what Cobb can do with it on a straight through exhaust. I think you might be surprised.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I would just do it Adam, you only live once! No point having regrets and you can easily sell again. Go and order one or if you don't want to wait there's a white and a red one for sale at £85k.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

I am fairly sure I am at the front of the queue for this next one! Orange please.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Always grey.

Just don't like the orange. Thinking prestige with black leather. Getting bored with recaro.


----------



## gtrsam (Oct 27, 2005)

Get the new Mercedes GT-R
2017 Mercedes-AMG GT R: 25 Cars Worth Waiting For ? Feature ? Car and Driver
you will still have a GT-R ;-).
Good luck which ever way you decide to go ....


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

GT-Rs are all sold out.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

What new aftermarket developments of the R35 platform could possibly interest you Adam?


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Adamantium said:


> ....I'm getting that itchy feeling again where I need a GT-R in my life.
> 
> I couldn't bring myself to have another like I've had before and since the new model is sufficiently different, I'm seriously thinking about jumping for #7.
> 
> ...



Go and see a shrink :chuckle:

Bro just go buy one lifes to short for thinking like this!!!


----------



## Huzzy1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Sounds like you need a Tesla....what's not to like?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

charles charlie said:


> What new aftermarket developments of the R35 platform could possibly interest you Adam?


None really, I don't mind doing the same again, it's the new model that provides the variety. New styling and interior to take in.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

GTRNICK said:


> Go and see a shrink :chuckle:


That's probably the right advice.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Huzzy1 said:


> Sounds like you need a Tesla....what's not to like?


Love Teslas, but the model S is still a huge old man's car in the styling department.

I have a deposit on the model 3 but it's a way off.

When they do a new sports car, I'll be there, but in the meantime there's nothing that looks the part.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

What about the new Nismo? Frontend looks a whole lot better and it should retain value quite well.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Could never buy a nismo - I actually don't think it will hold it's money, look at the last model!

Retaining value aside, it doesn't represent value compared with the stock car and I don't think Nismo exclusivity is comparable to say a GT3 or a special edition Ferrari.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> Could never buy a nismo - I actually don't think it will hold it's money, look at the last model!
> 
> Retaining value aside, it doesn't represent value compared with the stock car and I don't think Nismo exclusivity is comparable to say a GT3 or a special edition Ferrari.


I think it will hold value better than a new standard GTR, but generally do agree with what you are saying.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Would you not be bored of doing all the same things you've done before to the GT-R? Also the fact that 2017 is more accomplished leaves less room for improvement (although saying that to you might be like a red rag! )

Not sure if you can get one now, but a Porsche 911 GT3 RS? 

Selfishly some would say - get a GT-R because your build threads are great, and you do have a bleeding edge mentality which does help the less able


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

Keep the NSX on order as im sure it will be a superb thing even if its not about BHP figures etc. Its a rare animal and If it was me with that sort of money to splash I'd definitely keep it on order. 

Get another early DBA sirca £50k for now but after all the GTR's you've had even if the MY17 is the all signing all dancing best yet, it still wont be as good as some of the cars you've had, moded and sold IMO.:thumbsup:


----------



## Azyzz (Apr 1, 2014)

gtrsam said:


> Get the new Mercedes GT-R
> 2017 Mercedes-AMG GT R: 25 Cars Worth Waiting For ? Feature ? Car and Driver
> you will still have a GT-R ;-).
> Good luck which ever way you decide to go ....



Has 4 wheel steering too... some old skl hicas action


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Adamantium said:


> None really, I don't mind doing the same again, it's the new model that provides the variety. New styling and interior to take in.


Good reasons, the new model looks sharp and i like the front end changes.. makes it more mean. Plus the interior is re-modelled so will feel like a newer gtr if you buy one.

Just don't get the "tan" interior, it looks an odd colour.



Adamantium said:


> Love Teslas, but the model S is still a huge old man's car in the styling department.
> I have a deposit on the model 3 but it's a way off.
> When they do a new sports car, I'll be there, but in the meantime there's nothing that looks the part.


Agreed, fast... but the S looks like a rep mobile!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

right now, I'me more annoyed tat myself for saying "it won't hold it's money".

Everyone knows it should be its!

Yesterday I actually wrote out, "missed having you hear". I'm clearly losing it which might explain this thread.

I floated the idea with the wife yesterday - didn't go down well at all. I reckon I'd get away with it had I not owned one six times before - makes me look a little insane.

I do also think the NSX is worth hanging on to with only 50 being on the road when I collect mine.

Maybe it's just being impulsive and I should hold fire - it's purely from being bored. I'm sure if my house build was in full swing I wouldn't consider this for a second.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Could never buy a nismo - I actually don't think it will hold it's money, look at the last model!
> 
> Retaining value aside, it doesn't represent value compared with the stock car and I don't think Nismo exclusivity is comparable to say a GT3 or a special edition Ferrari.


As a habitual modder I don't see how retained value is a concern.

You usually spend a fair bit on your cars and then as a "modified car" sell it for noticably under the build price.

That's why I went McLaren and got my modding kicks elsewhere.
It doesn't lose value like a modded R35 does over build cost but is still nice to drive and fast enough.



I suspect you are just bored.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Where do you get your modding kicks from?

It's the project aspect I need the most.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Each to their own mate - but you have done all this before ( a few times  ) there is nothing new on the market to make it interesting tuning wise,also you will probably lose a shed load of money doing it . You not thought about a road going track day toy to cure the boredom - Atom / Caterham etc they make i nice little low cost project as well


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

That's probably excellent advice Terry!

I do like a caterham.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> That's probably excellent advice Terry!
> 
> I do like a caterham.


I thought you'd had your name down for a Zenos?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

terry lloyd said:


> Each to their own mate - but you have done all this before ( a few times  ) there is nothing new on the market to make it interesting tuning wise,also you will probably lose a shed load of money doing it . You not thought about a road going track day toy to cure the boredom - Atom / Caterham etc they make i nice little low cost project as well


this below would make it VERY interesting! (with supporting mods)










GT1000 FULL TURBINE KIT | TURBO & PACKAGE | R35 GT-R PARTS | PRODUCT | HKS

HKS GT1000 FULL TURBO KIT NISSAN GTR R35 :: Sumo Power

HKS is challenging for the high performance concept of HKS R35 GT series. And we have set the goal of 1000 horse power with GT1000! For the extreme power and performance, the GT800 design of "symmetrical layout" has succeeded to the new GT1000.

GT1000 has succeeded ideal design of "symmetrical layout" of GT800. And HKS has tuned-up and newly designed in all little detail for precision, strength and heat-persistence. The new GT1000 provides effective boost control and prevents from exhaust loss.

For effective intake and exhaust stream, HKS has newly redesigned original suction pipe and chamber pipe for the new GT1000. Our proven technology "heat-resistence cast" was employed in exhaust manifold which provides high resistance in the heat and vibration. GT II is employed for wastegate of GT1000 which is very small and light and still has secure boost control.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Zenos was on order at the time of house purchase. Pulled out to fund deposit.
Could look at that again, it's much better looking.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> Zenos was on order at the time of house purchase. Pulled out to fund deposit.
> Could look at that again, it's much better looking.


Horrendous brake pedal (sorry switch) on it though........


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Zenos was on order at the time of house purchase. Pulled out to fund deposit.
> Could look at that again, it's much better looking.


Zeros were at a show I went to recently and they looked pretty good, definitely an alternative to a Caterham.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

What about a MEV kit car?. Very cheap and lots of possibilities to put whichever parts together, to create a very custom car.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Tin said:


> What about a MEV kit car?. Very cheap and lots of possibilities to put whichever parts together, to create a very custom car.


Hideous.

Would much rather stick a turbo in an MX5 ND.

Also on consideration, I think four seats is essential. I do the school run three times a week with two children in the car now.

That limits my options further.

It's probably best to stick with my precious A5, but I'm going to test drive the new one regardless.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am thinking of buying my 3rd Gtr so I have a long way to go to catch up with you Adam. 

I went to look at 2 today, 1 orange and 1 white, both looked stunning! The orange is growing on me and I took pictures of both to show my wife. I was secretly hoping she would like the orange as I am a bit torn between the 2 but I fancy a change, unfortunately she summed it up by saying the orange is to flash for me and more suited to a footballer etc and that I am more a footballers dad and should go for white.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Adamantium said:


> Hideous.
> 
> Would much rather stick a turbo in an MX5 ND.
> 
> ...


Does the NSX have back seats?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I've always wanted a Ferrari 355 too and they keep going up. I floated the idea of buying one as a second car and an investment and my wife tore it down leading me back towards a GTR.

The NSX does not have rear seats but that's not the real issue as buying that would only be as a second car.

My GTRs have also always been second cars which is a problem, mainly because my A5 as my first car is so good it draws me away from whatever I buy.

I think the only point where I'll keep my new car whatever it may be, is when it replaces the A5. Can't see anything doing that in the foreseeable.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Where do you get your modding kicks from?
> 
> It's the project aspect I need the most.


Turning a car that most people wouldn't give a 2nd look into something a bit quick.

Anyone can do a fast car, which is why I did the Skoda Yeti.
several years on and we are almost at 720bhp and 1280kg, while also keeping it looking very similar to standard.

Overtaking people on track in a GT-R is to be expected, they aren't surprised.
They are when a family SUV shopping car comes past though. :chuckle:

I wouldn;t get modding kicks like you seem to want out of an R35 Adam, because it's pretty much all been done before now. The R35 platform is very well known, getting on a bit and there are a huge number of options out there.
Doing something different or better is now quite hard.
Unless you just want to throw money at something.

If you go Zenos there are some good options.
Like charging the 2.3 engine more (Same as Focus RS I believe) and putting flappy paddles in while you could also work towards GT4 spec.
I was going to do something like that, but in the end I just have too much on aleady.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

CT17 said:


> Turning a car that most people wouldn't give a 2nd look into something a bit quick.
> 
> Anyone can do a fast car, which is why I did the Skoda Yeti.
> several years on and we are almost at 720bhp and 1280kg, while also keeping it looking very similar to standard.
> ...


Link to your yeti build thread please. 

Adam does a Tesla replace your A5? Then save your cash for the r36 to do the bleeding edge modding. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

misters3 said:


> Link to your yeti build thread please.


It's a long thread, you'll be wanting to start on page 48 when I bought the TT-RS donor.

http://www.briskoda.net/forums/topic/226003-the-twins-and-yeti-rs/?p=4025204

It's a long old slog of a thread though as 93 pages currently.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

misters3 said:


> Link to your yeti build thread please.
> 
> Adam does a Tesla replace your A5? Then save your cash for the r36 to do the bleeding edge modding.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

CT17 said:


> It's a long thread, you'll be wanting to start on page 48 when I bought the TT-RS donor.
> 
> The Twins. (And Yeti RS) - Page 48 - Yeti Projects - BRISKODA
> 
> It's a long old slog of a thread though as 93 pages currently.


I remember seeing you at Coombe earlier in the year and thinking "why" and now I've read some of your build thread I've come to the conclusion your just nuts 

Adam we all get the itch to sell up or plough more money into it to keep us interested etc but you take things to the next level.

Kit car build maybe? I had fun with a MNR Vortx with a ZX12 bike engine


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

CT17 said:


> It's a long thread, you'll be wanting to start on page 48 when I bought the TT-RS donor.
> 
> The Twins. (And Yeti RS) - Page 48 - Yeti Projects - BRISKODA
> 
> It's a long old slog of a thread though as 93 pages currently.


Has the CitiGo just been stored?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

rob2005 said:


> Adam we all get the itch to sell up or plough more money into it to keep us interested etc but you take things to the next level.
> 
> Kit car build maybe? I had fun with a MNR Vortx with a ZX12 bike engine


I don't think I have the time inclination, patience or skill to do a kit car.

Having a q plate or a replica when it's finished never appealed to me.

The level of indecision tells me I should hold off but I do look at the interior of the new one and think, it's practically a different car.

I would love just for once to say to myself, you aren't sure about this, why not just hold back for once?


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

:chuckle:So when are you collecting it then?:chuckle:


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Not there yet!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

There's a £100k Lambo on auto trader for £40k. Engine is buggered and it's a cat D repaired. Heavy nock and would need trailer away. Might be fun to play with. Gayardo if I remember. Which I might not coz I think I'm an orange 

It's green tho.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Why don't you buy an earlier GTR to play with? A skyline variant I mean.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I struggle with the dated interior, unless I can view it genuinely as a classic. i just can't see it that way yet.

I do appreciate the rawness of an R32 though.


----------



## Huzzy1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Adamantium said:


> I struggle with the dated interior, unless I can view it genuinely as a classic. i just can't see it that way yet.
> 
> I do appreciate the rawness of an R32 though.


Adam I might be putting 2 and 2 together here but did you once own a 22B?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

You made 4 - yes I did.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I think it's time we saw Adam in a Skyline.


----------



## Jamesjsy (Aug 25, 2015)

Why not get an R33 GTR V-Spec with updated interior mods :smokin:

i think there's 1 with a good setup to play with in for sale section :chuckle:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

It's not _that_ dated is it?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes, it is.


----------



## Mrw (Aug 22, 2012)

Noble m12 GTO ?


----------



## Huzzy1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Adamantium said:


> You made 4 - yes I did.


I guessed so. Number 377.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes indeed. Sold to Richy B who has since sold it.

He did a great job of restoring it after I left it in pieces - I split it, or rather Tweenierob did, in order to sell it.

Sometime I regret it as they've held their money but I woke up one day and hated the way it looked. I now much prefer the evo, of which I subsequently had five.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I have been taking a particular interest in the newer Audi RS6 as a GT-R replacement. It would stand as a DD and I know Litchfield offer some pretty decent upgrades for it. Could be a bit of fun although I suspect no where as 'dynamic' as the R35 when driven a bit harder.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

gtr mart said:


> I have been taking a particular interest in the newer Audi RS6 as a GT-R replacement. It would stand as a DD and I know Litchfield offer some pretty decent upgrades for it. Could be a bit of fun although I suspect no where as 'dynamic' as the R35 when driven a bit harder.


I often think of doing the same but the dynamics would be a concern too. Would I take it for a drive just for the hell of it...?


----------



## Huzzy1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Adamantium said:


> Yes indeed. Sold to Richy B who has since sold it.
> 
> He did a great job of restoring it after I left it in pieces - I split it, or rather Tweenierob did, in order to sell it.
> 
> Sometime I regret it as they've held their money but I woke up one day and hated the way it looked. I now much prefer the evo, of which I subsequently had five.


I guessed so! I bought it off Richy, kept it for 18 months or so and then sold it, it was just so difficult to drive around London as a weekend car. 

Richy had it advertised for nearly 6 months and I was the first to go look at it.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Karls said:


> I often think of doing the same but the dynamics would be a concern too. Would I take it for a drive just for the hell of it...?


I love audis. I keep considering the R8 but lack of upgrade potential puts me off. There is talk of a 3.0 turbo model which might be an exciting option.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Huzzy1 said:


> I guessed so! I bought it off Richy, kept it for 18 months or so and then sold it, it was just so difficult to drive around London as a weekend car.
> 
> Richy had it advertised for nearly 6 months and I was the first to go look at it.


Do you know if the current owner still wants it? Sometimes I contemplate buying another as a garage queen.

Thankfully I live on the outskirts of London, plenty of driving roads here.


----------



## Huzzy1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Adamantium said:


> Do you know if the current owner still wants it? Sometimes I contemplate buying another as a garage queen.
> 
> Thankfully I live on the outskirts of London, plenty of driving roads here.


I've enquired for myself but it's a no. There is a chap by me who has a low mileage one that he is keeping to sell when he retires, only 3 years away, so I'll be having a chat with him soon. To say it's mint is an understatement.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Keeping to sell when he retires? Sounds like he's after too money, which despite the rarity, won't appeal to me.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

stop fannying around and get a new GTR then.


----------



## JoshThePonce (Jan 15, 2014)

Dodge Viper?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

tonigmr2 said:


> stop fannying around and get a new GTR then.


Am still pondering.

Genuinely thinking about a new model mx5 tuned to 500bhp.

Cheap, pretty, lightweight and fun, with a great PWR, and if it's worth nothing when I'm finished, it's not a big deal.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> Am still pondering.
> 
> Genuinely thinking about a new model mx5 tuned to 500bhp.
> 
> Cheap, pretty, lightweight and fun, with a great PWR, and if it's worth nothing when I'm finished, it's not a big deal.



Interested in this idea, whats the route for 500bhp in a new MX5?


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Adamantium said:


> Am still pondering.
> 
> Genuinely thinking about a new model mx5 tuned to 500bhp.
> 
> Cheap, pretty, lightweight and fun, with a great PWR, and if it's worth nothing when I'm finished, it's not a big deal.


Cute... you can be the fastest hairdresser in the county 

Just get another GTR, you know they hold their money well enough for it to be a toy for a while and sell when bored...... AGAIN !


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Adamantium said:


> Am still pondering.
> 
> Genuinely thinking about a new model mx5 tuned to 500bhp.
> 
> Cheap, pretty, lightweight and fun, with a great PWR, and if it's worth nothing when I'm finished, it's not a big deal.


Personally i would go S2000 over the mazda - much stronger car - here is one i built earlier


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

borat52 said:


> Interested in this idea, whats the route for 500bhp in a new MX5?


forged internals, slightly lower compression and a big EFR turbo.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Stealth69 said:


> Cute... you can be the fastest hairdresser in the county
> 
> Just get another GTR, you know they hold their money well enough for it to be a toy for a while and sell when bored...... AGAIN !


Just don't want to be bored in three months.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

terry lloyd said:


> Personally i would go S2000 over the mazda - much stronger car - here is one i built earlier


Already done that.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Adamantium said:


> Zenos was on order at the time of house purchase. Pulled out to fund deposit.
> Could look at that again, it's much better looking.


Too late now

Car maker enters administration - Machinery Market News


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

That is a terrible shame.


----------

